# Apple Airplay DACP-Controller



## windl (22. Apr 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe mir in Java einen Apple-AirplayServer geschrieben (Also Ableitung von RPLAY --> https://github.com/bencall/RPlay)
Funktioniert super. Kann Bilder empfangen - bekomme die Liedinformationen angezeigt. Kurzum alles Bestens.
Wo ich aber nun ernsthafte Probleme habe ist bei der Implementierung eines DACP-Controllers.
Dazu habe ich schon unzählige Abwandlungen in C wie (Shareport4w) usw angeschaut - leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg.
Kurzum ich verstehe nicht wie ich einen DACP-Controller hierfür anlegen kann.

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Uwe


----------



## Robert Zenz (22. Apr 2022)

Es gibt tunesremote-se, was ein Java Client ist. Schon gesehen?


----------

